# Pulling power



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Does anyone know the maxium weight a Bolens 1054 with wisconsin tra-10 engine(10hp) could pull. I might do a tractor pull, so, i need so #'s and see what i have to do to this thing. Thanks


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

This may sound stupid but that question is exactly why they have tractor pulls!!

There are MANY variables to that problem. The ballasting of the tractor, the tires, how humid the air is, how dry the dirt is, the composition of the dirt etc.

On any given day all of the things change and that is why they play the game.

It would be easier to ask for suggestion to increase the weight you could pull on a given day

Sorry for the lack of help!!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

That is a good question JetBlack. The only problem my old Bolens ever had was traction not power. Of course I never tried it in a tractor pull but I recall several times when the wheels kept spinning and dug pretty impressive ruts. This was on a model 600 with an 8 horse briggs. I even put on ag type tires and it just dug bigger ruts. 

If I were you I would start on the wheel weights before I messed with the engine.


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ya, thats really the big problem I have also. I'am just looking for so ag tires now.


----------

